# Beef Roast Sides...



## Pioneer Lady

Morning,

Meeting with a family of six growing boys on Sabbath.  I'm bringing the sides dishes to go along with fresh beef roast.

What are some of your favorite sides other than the typical mashed potato's, carrots/peas?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

How about lyonnaise potatoes and asparagus with hollandaise.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Pan Roasted Potatoes....Sweets & Reds......
Pan Roasted Potatoes & Carrots........
Rice Pilaf.......
Asparagus...
Asparagus Casserole...
Brussels Sprouts.....
Mac & Cheese....(It's a Vegetable in Mississippi and Tennessee)
Green Bean Casserole....
A Pot of Butter Beans......

Fun!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'd go for something a bit different with a green salad made up with Romaine or red leaf lettuce, nasturtiam leaves and flowers, arugala, radishes, and a bit of shredded purple cabbage.  Serve with a fruity vinaigrette, or Cesar Salad dressing.

Oven-fried sweet potatoes are very tasty.

Three bean salad, ice cold and without the oil added to the recipe

Artisan Italian bread, crusty and begging to be dipped in gravy or Au Jus.

Rice Pilaf, with roasted red peppers and cilantro.

Potatoes Anna

French Fries with cheese and gravy (what's that called up in Northern Ontario?  I know it, but just can't remember it right now).

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.  Hope it helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Pioneer Lady

WoW!  I'm loving this site!  Thanks everyone, now I must decide!  I'll let you know when I do..

Thanks again!


----------



## Pioneer Lady

Goodweed of the North said:


> French Fries with cheese and gravy (what's that called up in Northern Ontario?  I know it, but just can't remember it right now).



A true southern girl here but I have friends in Toronto and I remember well the first time I had french fries & gravy.  What do I say but OMWord...I was just telling my husband about this dish last night.  Boy I love it!  Haven't had it in a while but you better believe the next time I have fries - there will be some gravy on the side!

Thanks again!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ah, I have it!  That French Fry with gravy and other things is called Poutine.

Didn't I hear somewhere that gravy is served on everything, south of the Mason/Dixon line?  I think y'all even serve it on popsicles..

Of course being a northerner, bred in the deep freeze and 10 foot snowbanks, I had to tease ya just a little.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ah, I have it! That French Fry with gravy and other things is called Poutine.
> 
> Didn't I hear somewhere that gravy is served on everything, south of the Mason/Dixon line? I think y'all even serve it on popsicles..
> 
> Of course being a northerner, bred in the deep freeze and 10 foot snowbanks, I had to tease ya just a little.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 I thought Poutine was a dish made with cheese curds and a gravy. I didn't know it also had potatoes in it .


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> I thought Poutine was a dish made with cheese curds and a gravy. I didn't know it also had potatoes in it .




I read somewhere that Poutine is French Fries topped with Cheese Curds and Gravy. 

To OP:My suggestion for sides- Succotash (Corn and Lima Beans)
Steamed mixed veggies with butter and lemon pepper. (green and yellow squash, carrots, sweat onions, broccoli, cauliflower ect.. mix up according to taste).


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pioneer Lady said:


> Morning,
> 
> Meeting with a family of six growing boys on Sabbath. I'm bringing the sides dishes to go along with fresh beef roast.
> 
> What are some of your favorite sides other than the typical mashed potato's, carrots/peas?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I think all you need to be concerned about with six growing boys is dessert


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yeh, I forgot the cheese curds.  In the Great South, Uncle Bob, you can answer this one for me.  Do you melt your cheese cubes, and put that and your gravy over popsicles?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.  In all fairness, my Southern freinds, where would this world be without pulled pork, or vinagar based barbecue sauce, or honey mustard sauce, or sweet potatoes, or pecan pie, or, or, or...

I love Southern cooking, though I will state that you don't have to be born in the South to correctly make it (contrary to popular belief).  And I think that people in, say, Alabama could make a mean pastie if they put their minds to it.

Oh, and if you're going to make that popsicle with the cheese and gravy, might I suggest that the gravy be tomato based, and the popsicle needs to be a piece of cold pepperoni, or cooked sausage on a stick?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your sides for a beef roast, from Sir Loin of Beef

*POTATO DUMPLINGS*​*Ingredients:
*
6 potatoes, unpeeled
1 cup flour, sifted 
1 egg, beaten
1 Tbs Salt
4 tsp butter, melted
¼ tsp pepper
1 Tbs onion,  chopped
Croutons
½ cup dry breadcrumbs
*Instructions:
*
Boil potatoes with skin on. Refrigerate until ready to use. Peel boiled potatoes and press through a potato ricer. Combine potato, flour, egg, onion and seasonings into a dough. 

Roll dough into balls the size of a golf ball. Press down to flatten, insert 2 or 3 croutons into the center and roll the dough around croutons to form a ball.
Bring a large amount of salted water to a boil. Slowly lower dumplings into boiling salted water  and boil for 8-10 minutes. Remove from water using a slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. 

Combine butter and breadcrumbs and spread on plate. Roll dumplings in buttered breadcrumbs.


*SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH​**Ingredients:
*

¼ pound sliced bacon
1 small onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (16-ounce) package frozen corn, thawed
1 (10-ounce) package frozen baby lima beans, thawed
1 (10-ounce) package frozen Okra, thawed (optional)
1 large fresh Jalapeño pepper, finely chopped
¾ pound cherry tomatoes (1 pint), halved
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
¼ cup chopped fresh basil 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
*Instructions:
*
Cook bacon in a large skillet over moderate heat until crisp. Drain on paper towels, leaving fat in skillet. Add onion to skillet and sauté over moderate heat, stirring, until softened. Add garlic and sauté, stirring, 1 minute. Stir in corn, jalapeno, lima beans, okra, and tomatoes and sauté until vegetables are tender, about 7 minutes. Stir in vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper, and adjust seasonings to taste. Serve succotash with bacon crumbled over the top.


----------



## CWS4322

Poutine originated in Riviere du Loup, Quebec. It consists of French fries (I like mine with the skin on), gravy, and fresh cheese curds. HOWEVER, poutine can also be made using chili (and cheese curds) over fries, sphaghetti sauce (and cheese curds) over fries, etc. The original poutine was fries, gravy, and cheese curds. I like my poutine with turkey giblet gravy. The secret is the gravy and the freshness of the curds. Next time I make poutine, I'm going to deviate and use blue cheese instead of the cheese curds. French fries dipped in blue cheese dressing is on of my favorite ways to eat fries. In Quebec, some folks eat their fries with mayo.


----------



## LindaZ

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ah, I have it! That French Fry with gravy and other things is called Poutine.
> 
> *Didn't I hear somewhere that gravy is served on everything, south of the Mason/Dixon line? I think y'all even serve it on popsicles*..
> 
> Of course being a northerner, bred in the deep freeze and 10 foot snowbanks, I had to tease ya just a little.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
In our house gravy is served in a water goblet and consumed as the beverage!


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> ...In Quebec, some folks eat their fries with mayo.



That's a habit I picked up from my BIL over fifty years ago when I was an impressionable child.  He doesn't use mayo any more but I still do.  Neither of us if from Quebec.


----------



## 4meandthem

Horseradish cream and some aujus for the beef
Green beans tossed with some granulatedgarlic/butter/slivered almonds
Orzo with mushrooms and chives
A green salad or herb salad
Quinoa with sauteed onions and chopped pecans
Yorkshire puddings
scalloped potatoes with leeks
savory bread pudding with gravy
Corn souffle
Isreali cous cous salad
grilled and marinated eggplant/veggies


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> That's a habit I picked up from my BIL over fifty years ago when I was an impressionable child. He doesn't use mayo any more but I still do. Neither of us if from Quebec.


 
I know that when I lived in northern Germany, mayo was one of the condiments you could order with your fries. A friend who lives in Belgian swears that there are "chip wagons" there where the mayo is homemade and that homemade mayo and fries with the skin on bought on the corner after a movie makes for perfect "date" food. I had to run into the village this morning--the chip wagon was open--I was craving poutine...


----------

